
GitHub Design Preview - tosh
https://twitter.com/mxstbr/status/1273509008989720577
======
paulriddle
I know some people are going to complain as with every redesign. But I really
like how clean and uncluttered this feels. Lighter blue color, less bold text,
dense side panel, misaligned repository header. Ok, it's not really
uncluttered. But I think it's good that contributors are more explicitly
credited now.

